# Modem ppp connect DNS problem

## nyk

I used to connect to the net by using a Swisscom PCMCIA card modem and it worked using ppp. Now it suddently stops working. The only reason I can think of is because I installed and removed (after it didn't work) umtsmon. Now it seems to connect successfully as usual, but when I try "ssh some_host", I get a "temporary failure in domain name resolution" error. I checked /etc/resolv.conf and it's empty. But even adding some open DNS servers I know to work to the list didn't help.

Here is the output from pppd:

```

Created /dev/ppp device node

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","gprs.swisscom.ch"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

CONNECT 7200000

--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

--> Don't know what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best.

Serial connection established.

using channel 1

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4a81717f>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x0 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x65b60b03> <pcom

p> <accomp>]

No auth is possible

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x0 <auth chap MD5> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4a81717f>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x65b60b03>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x65b60b03>]

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [LCP DiscReq id=0x2 magic=0x65b60b03]

rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0x3 80 fd 01 01 00 0c 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00]

Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12

.14>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x2 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12

.14>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x3 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x4 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12

.14>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x0]

sent [IPCP ConfNak id=0x0 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x4 <addr 10.122.95.130> <ms-dns1 138.188.101.186> <ms-dns

3 138.188.101.189>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x5 <addr 10.122.95.130> <ms-dns1 138.188.101.186> <ms-dns

3 138.188.101.189>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x5 <addr 10.122.95.130> <ms-dns1 138.188.101.186> <ms-dns

3 138.188.101.189>]

Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to 10.64.64.64

local  IP address 10.122.95.130

remote IP address 10.64.64.64

primary   DNS address 138.188.101.186

secondary DNS address 138.188.101.189

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 6191)

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 6191), status = 0x0

```

This is the ifconfig output afterwards:

```

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:10.122.95.130  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropp]ed:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:29 errors:0 dropped:5 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:156 (156.0 B)  TX bytes:3040 (2.9 KiB)

```

This is my pppd config that used to work for my provider Swisscom:

```

nodetach

show-password

connect "/usr/bin/wvdial --chat --config /etc/ppp/peers/swisscom-wvdial.conf swisscom"

disconnect "/etc/ppp/peers/gprs-disconnect-chat"

ttyUSB0

460800

crtscts  # serial cable, Bluetooth and USB, on some occations with IrDA too

ipcp-accept-local

defaultroute

usepeerdns

novj

nobsdcomp

novjccomp

nopcomp

noaccomp

:192.168.255.1

ipcp-accept-remote

```

And this is the wvdial config:

```

[Dialer swisscom]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","gprs.swisscom.ch"

ISDN = 0

Dial Command = ATDT

Modem Type = Analog

Phone = *99***1# 

Username = gprs

Password = gprs

Carrier Check = yes

```

I tried for hours changing many of these options, but no success. What could I do to make it work?

----------

## nyk

The problem is that DNS servers don't get added to /etc/resolv.conf by DHCP, as it did before the update that broke it.

I now use KPPP and specify the DNS servers in the connection-profile in there, so now it works again!

It was just hard to find out the DNS server IP addresses without access to the internet...  :Smile: 

----------

## dan2003

I'm having this exact same problem. 

I use dialup via my mobile phone in australia and it used to work wonderfully via kppp.

However since a lot of updates some months back i have had to kill dhcpcd and cat /etc/ppp/resolv.conf > /etc/resolv.conf everytome i connect - which is getting somewhat annoying. I've updated ppp further  in an attempt to resolve the problem but it persists.

ppp version is now 2.4.4-r21

After looking in some script ( i fail to recall which) i saw reference to a resolv_conf binary/script which doesn't exist on my system, and is masked in portage. I have not tried to merge it yet but wonder if this would fix the issue.

----------

